# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT-JTAG - Spring Updates #1 :)

## mohamed73

*ORT - JTAG UPDATE* [07 Apr 2011]  *Description :*  *ORT Plus V1.35*  *Micromax C111 Repair Dead Boot* *Samsung A877 Repair Dead Boot* *Samsung T919 Repair Dead Boot* *Samsung S5250 Repair Dead Boot / Repair Dead WIFI*   *What's new in ORT Plus V1.35 ?*  QSC 6020 [0x200BF0E1]   *Released Stuffs :*   *ORT Plus V1.35*Micromax C111 JTAG PinoutMicromax C111 Dump FileMicromax C111 InstructionsSamsung A877 JTAG PinoutSamsung A877 Dump FileSamsung A877 InstructionsSamsung T919 Dump FileSamsung T919 InstructionsSamsung GT-S5250 Dump FileSamsung GT-S5250 Repair FileSamsung GT-S5250 JTAG PinoutSamsung GT-S5250 InstructionsSamsung GT-S5250 SM   *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Previous Update :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *ORT Team Blog  :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Need a Hand ?* *Contact me if you have ORT-JTAG and following dead phones in Hand*  Samsung T959   ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

